# 1/43 scale Slot Cars



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

Ferrari F40 (make unknown)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If I am remembering correctly, this would be the only photo you have it right? And you got it in England or of the innerwebz? :lurk5:


----------



## Motorcade (Jun 21, 2019)

This is the only photo I took of it & I got it from a car boot sale. (I recently ...a few months ago purchased a few others on Ebay from a Ferrari collector in England).
Have I listed it before.?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Dont remember seeing it before. Just going by previous responses you gave about diecast photos and requests for more photos. :cheers2:


----------

